# Pain in fingers/hands?



## tummygirl

I am having a bit of joint pain in general; but it especially bad in my fingers. 

My arms seem to 'fall asleep' (go numb) several times in a night, probably because I'm a side-sleeper. When I get up in the morning, I waddle because my knees and hips are stiff.

But, what seems odd to me is that I've also noticed that in the middle of the night, or first thing in the morning, my fingers feel frozen and I can barely make a fist. They feel very, very sore. It goes away for the most part during the day, and then comes back in the evening. During the day, I have noticed my hands in general are weak (I can't get bottle caps off easily, or open packages... that sort of thing). I've told Dr.s and they all say it could be a bunch of things.... but don't seem to worry about it...

Anyone else dealing with finger pain?


----------



## ameslouise

Hi Tummy - I have been dealing with SEVERE arm and hand numbness for weeks, but like you, only at night. Really, only when I am lying down flat.  Nothing has changed except now I am not on any steroids for the first time in about a year and a half.

I assume it's inflammation pressing down on a nerve in my neck, or perhaps arthritis pinching down a nerve, or maybe just plain old carpal tunnel.

I about to go into the hosp for surgery and my biggest fear is laying down for hours on end. I can't bear the thought of the hand/arm numbness and PAIN!

Surprised your docs haven't had you see a neurologist.  The word "pain" should be a hint to any doctor that things need to be looked into more closely.

Have you tried sleeping with a wrist brace on? I do and it helps a little. Not tons, but a little.

- Amy


----------



## AndiGirl

When I flare-up there are times when I can get a lot of tingling in my hands and feet.  Lately, I've had a slight increase in joint pains in my fingers and toes.


----------



## MADiMarc

Hi, Tummy.  The numbness is the scary part.  That can be an indicator for nerve damage/interference stemming from the neck.  As Amy stated, you may wish to see a neurologist.
Good luck,
Michele

Edit:  yeah, I have it too!  Forgot that part!


----------



## Tina_86

Hi, I have been suffering really bad joint pain for quite sometime, when it is really bad my fingers ache where the finger like joins / meets my palm.  My knees seem to get it worse! I am seeing joint specialist on 22nd this month so will let you know if I get told anything that may be of interest to you


----------



## ameslouise

A friend of mine told me tonite she suffered horrible carpal-tunnel like symptoms while she was pregnant with her twins.  She said everything in her body was swollen and inflamed and after she gave birth it went away.  I am kind of hoping this is just a temporary inflammation that will go away very soon.... I know my upcoming surgery won't cure my Crohn's or my propensity toward inflammation. If this does turn out to be carpal tunnel and I then have to deal with THAT, I just might lose my shit completely!


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Just wondering if any of you with the arm numbness and pain are on Flagyl??
My daughter had those symptoms and it was driving her crazy. We mentioned it to the doctor thinking she would blow it off...but, turns out that it is definitely a side affect of Flagyl for whatever reason.  Needless to say, she can't take that anymore.

Just a thought...


----------



## MADiMarc

Huh.  These meds just keep getting better & better don't they?


----------



## ameslouise

Nope, not on Flagyl over here.... But that last couple night have been better so at least I am getting some sleep....


----------



## carey

just wondering if your on prednisone? i developed osteoarthritis in my knees from long term pred use. also my gi doc told me arthritis can be developed from this wonderful illness. going for a bone density scan next week.


----------



## hawkeye

I never heard of tingling being a Crohn's / medication side effect until I joined here.  I have had a tingling in my left hand and fingers while driving, though it was a seat and or the car issue until it happened in a different vehicle.  I'll have to keep an eye on this.


----------



## Keona

wow.. same here.
I have difficulty sleeping and tend to sleep when I can so this happens specifically to me when I am sleeping.  I wake up with pins and needles in my hands quite bad (or it is also referred to as "asleep")..the numbness sensation and the more I massage it the more it wakes up and the more painful it is until it is fully awake.  I find it happens mostly in my left arm/hand.  It runs down my ring finger and baby finger down the side of my palm up my arm.  Once I wake it up so-to-speak it seems to be fine so it isnt that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things.  I woke up this morning though with both of my wrists hurting without the sensation of being asleep.  It may be premature and it could be a one time thing - but this all sounds very familiar to me.  I am not on any Crohns meds yet (until after they do the next MRI in a week) just what is listed below.
It has crossed my mind what ameslouise wrote about carpel tunnel syndrome but I am also aware of the whole arthritis thing with Crohns.
The numbness has been an ongoing issue though in the mornings and it isnt as though I am sleeping on the arm so it is cutting off the circulation... not sure what it is.

The more I hear about flagyl  and prednisone, the more I hope I never have to take it....


----------



## tummygirl

I don't find that I get a lot of tingling... it's just completely numb usually... not overly painful. 

The painful part is in my fingers. 

I was on prednisone from Feb-Sept. 2010.

Now I'm on weekly Humira. 

It started when I stopped prednisone/started Humira so the Dr. thinks the finger pain is inflammation/arthritis that the prednisone was fixing, and now that i'm not taking it, I'm feeling it. 

Tell me more about neck issues? i didn't think I had a sore neck at all...


----------



## haakjess

tummygirl said:


> I am having a bit of joint pain in general; but it especially bad in my fingers.
> 
> My arms seem to 'fall asleep' (go numb) several times in a night, probably because I'm a side-sleeper. When I get up in the morning, I waddle because my knees and hips are stiff.
> 
> But, what seems odd to me is that I've also noticed that in the middle of the night, or first thing in the morning, my fingers feel frozen and I can barely make a fist. They feel very, very sore. It goes away for the most part during the day, and then comes back in the evening. During the day, I have noticed my hands in general are weak (I can't get bottle caps off easily, or open packages... that sort of thing). I've told Dr.s and they all say it could be a bunch of things.... but don't seem to worry about it...
> 
> Anyone else dealing with finger pain?





I am having the exact same symptoms.  Do you guys think it is related to Crohns?  I have been diagnosed with Osteopenia and Osteoporsis in the hips.  They have never checked my hands, wrists, fingers, knees, and ankles.  Maybe I should.  I have been on Humira 2 times a month since I had extremely bad joint pain a few years ago.  The Humira toook away the joint pain, it took a few months, but it eventually worked.  Now I am having it all come back and left arm and hand (funny how it is the left) asleep and my fingers are bent almost into a fist on both hands but it hurts to stretch my fingers straight or make a fist.  I have been waking up quite a bit in the night.  This post is old, but I havent seen any news.. Could someone tell me what happens next?  Thank you.


----------



## shamrock15

Have you had all your nutrient levels checked? I am not sure which specific one it is, but you can get symptoms like that due to vitamin deficiency and some of them will become irreversible. I do sometimes get this, for me it is in the pinkie and ring finger on either hand if I sleep with my arms bent by my sides. Vitamins are easy to check, and possibly fix. Don't let it go too long...


----------



## lblair

I have joint pain knees ankles and fingers and in the hips too!! I started having neck pain in the mornings I thought tha I just sleep on it wrong but after a couple of days still hurt it started after I started Humira not sure  what to think?? Is it the meds or did I sleep on it wrong????


----------



## wildbill_52280

it sounds a little bit like iron/mineral deficiency or b12 deficiency.

do you also occasionally feel lightheaded when rising from sitting position? that is almost certainly b12.

but general weakness could be iron deficit.


----------



## pb

Just wanted to mention, tingling and numbness especially in fingers/toes can be a sign of low B12 and CDers are prone to low B12 because of issues with absorption of nutrients so if any of you haven't gotten your B levels checked, please do...it made a world of difference for me now that I've been taking B12 pills (first started with shots at the docs office then weaned on to pill form).

The tingling/numbness is the first sign of nerve damage that isn't reversible if it's left too long before getting treated with B12...it's been 10 yrs and I'm still taking the B12 supplement as directed by my doc.


----------



## lblair

My B-12 is good!!


----------



## mish2575

I just read an article this week saying that pain/stiffness in fingers and hands are an indicator of Arthritis.   

I have carpal tunnel but my fingers dont get stiff/numb, just a numb pain in my wrist/hand.


----------



## haakjess

I am going to get my B12 checked.  It wouldnt suprise me if I were deficient.  But I am thinking this numbness might be from something else.  I am getting small mouth ulcers and bowels are acting up.  Might be a little flare starting.  I am also very concerned with the pain in my joints.  Thanks for the advice on B12.


----------



## Thunderstorm

You might want to consider calcium levels too. I imagine a lot of us don't tolerate much dairy.


----------



## mj12

Defiantly get your b12 checked. I have had a lot of issues with my hands and feet falling asleep, getting numb and my hands hurting while grasping objects. i also would wake up in the middle of the night  with an arm or leg totally numb. my B12 was 338 not deficient but on the low end. I started weekly b12 injections along with a multivitamin and these things have improved


----------



## hbrekkaas

I've had really sore, stiff fingers the last month, but my bloodwork is all good and my docs think it is just a "extraintestinal manifestation" (and yes, the student doctor working with my doc actually spoke that way to try and explain it to me) so arthritis pain because of Crohns. Joy.


----------



## Ecs0208

I started with crohns 26 yr ago and had been in remission for 24yr until earlier this year, my flare lasted around 6 wk and was treated with pred, I made a good recovery but over the past 2wk I have had severe numbness in both hands on waking and even symptoms waking me from my sleep, I am also having pain in my hands and finding it really difficult to pick things up, I am on no regular meds  at the mo, I suppose I have been really lucky for the past 24yr hope this is not the start of things to come


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I have pains all around but also in hand and arm. They feel frozen, they hurt and are sore.


----------



## haakjess

Pain in both arms and hands waking me from a deep sleep still.  I had diarhea for a week, then vomited for a day, now I have been constipated for 1 week.  This time I have been introduced to a prolapsed rectum ( I believe this is what it is.)  I called my GI and he wants me to go into ER tomorrow AM where he is on call this weekend....I am scared and confused and what worries me most is that I am going to get the same BS, vague answers.  That is what is so nerve racking about all of this.  I wish there was a specialty Doctor that dealt in all auto-immune diseases, the GI and Rheumatologist, and Pain doc all have me bouncing around telling me to ask the other one.  So off I go to the ER in the AM for an enema and God only knows what else....I do believe it is all related, I just wish someone could give it a name.  Any thoughts or suggestions?  I am 37 and my body it seems is falling apart.


----------



## Sparkle2012

tummygirl said:


> I am having a bit of joint pain in general; but it especially bad in my fingers.
> 
> My arms seem to 'fall asleep' (go numb) several times in a night, probably because I'm a side-sleeper. When I get up in the morning, I waddle because my knees and hips are stiff.
> 
> But, what seems odd to me is that I've also noticed that in the middle of the night, or first thing in the morning, my fingers feel frozen and I can barely make a fist. They feel very, very sore. It goes away for the most part during the day, and then comes back in the evening. During the day, I have noticed my hands in general are weak (I can't get bottle caps off easily, or open packages... that sort of thing). I've told Dr.s and they all say it could be a bunch of things.... but don't seem to worry about it...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else dealing with finger pain?



Hi - Im experiencing similar issues.  I wake up in the night and have severe pain in my hands, movement immediately settles it down.  It's in both my entire hands.  I also feel weird bone pain sensations here and there in different places in my body at times.  I suppose I've contracted the Crohns arthritis and I'm getting tested this week.  I'm really nervous about the Humira they keep suggesting for me.  I don't have Crohns symptoms so why are my hands hurting?  Other joints too like my ankles sometimes feel sprained.  Knees have gotten worse...osteo.    Not the back yet thank God.  I feel like Humira could be a death sentence because I dont' know much about it but the docs look at it like awesome candy---- my take is arthritis can only cripple me.  Sad eh?   This all came on me after my surgery for bowel resection --- they put me on entacort for 3 months and when I went off it and started Pentasa.....I had an episode like the flu which never quite left my joints.  I think it was a flu going around - I caught it and it stayed in my joints...or it was from the medicines.  Hate this stupid immuno disorder.  Grateful I don't have Crohns symptoms post surgery X 1 year.


----------



## Sparkle2012

haakjess said:


> Pain in both arms and hands waking me from a deep sleep still.  I had diarhea for a week, then vomited for a day, now I have been constipated for 1 week.  This time I have been introduced to a prolapsed rectum ( I believe this is what it is.)  I called my GI and he wants me to go into ER tomorrow AM where he is on call this weekend....I am scared and confused and what worries me most is that I am going to get the same BS, vague answers.  That is what is so nerve racking about all of this.  I wish there was a specialty Doctor that dealt in all auto-immune diseases, the GI and Rheumatologist, and Pain doc all have me bouncing around telling me to ask the other one.  So off I go to the ER in the AM for an enema and God only knows what else....I do believe it is all related, I just wish someone could give it a name.  Any thoughts or suggestions?  I am 37 and my body it seems is falling apart.


Supposedly it is all autoimmune disorder -- which can cause many issues at the same time.  I am now blessed with Crohns, chronic asthma, arthritis, skin issues, migraines,  eye inflammation.  THANK you world for giving me all that at the same time. psssffftt!!!!  The thing I like about Mayo is the doctors manage you as a team.  They all have a meeting once a week to review your case as a TEAM.  That is how all docs should work but they give you the least bang for your buck.  My insurance won't pay for Mayo.  Boo hoo....Good luck to you!


----------



## Sparkle2012

hbrekkaas said:


> I've had really sore, stiff fingers the last month, but my bloodwork is all good and my docs think it is just a "extraintestinal manifestation" (and yes, the student doctor working with my doc actually spoke that way to try and explain it to me) so arthritis pain because of Crohns. Joy.


I believe it's called reactive arthritis or crohns related arthritis or enteropathic arthritis.  I have it too -- in my hands mostly ....and sometimes my ankles which is a drag because they feel sprained and don't act right at times.  I dread taking Humira...I feel like crippling joints is a better option.  But I can't seem to find much from people who are taking it long term on this forum.  All they are talking about is how they hate the shots.    not happy


----------



## Sparkle2012

lblair said:


> My B-12 is good!!



Curcumin (turmeric) helps my joints.  It's a spice but it works.


----------



## PVail

Hi tummygirl

Ive had pain in the wrists and hands for a couple of years now. Found out that taking Asacol can cause this ans i agree that since been on it Ive had these pains and tingling in the arms . Now i have discovered that im loosing more water and need to keep more hydrated than i thought . This has made a difference in the waking up tingling and numb feeling .
But in general the main improvement has come i two ways . I started to wear copper wrist bands ( advised by a long term sufferer of arthritis) and to be honest they do work. All i can say is try it and give it a few days. the second thing was regular mild stretching like a gentle yoga . this will improve your blood circulation greatly and I can not stress enough how much this will both aid digestion and improve the flexibility of your joints. This is not a quick fix but I would not go back to how I was last year. Joint pain is part of getting older as well as IBD .You've got to face this head on i believe and take steps to improve your general fittness as it will not only help these issues but it will also make you stronger and more able to tolerate the general daily grind with IBD. 
I dont mean to preach but you can overcome the joint pain it just takes some time and you will see an improvement.

Good luck 
Peter


----------



## Sparkle2012

PVail said:


> Hi tummygirl
> 
> Ive had pain in the wrists and
> I dont mean to preach but you can overcome the joint pain it just takes some time and you will see an improvement.
> 
> Good luck
> Peter


Well Peter that post has given me a lift.  I have been doing some yoga but not often.  I've always heard about the copper - thought it was a myth.  I will definitely try that.  I don't care a fig about the pain, but I don't want distorted joints and for that matter was considering Humira.  I will tell you that Circumun Turmeric spice derrivative) has given me noticeable relief when I decide to take it. I'll recommend that one to you.

Can you tell me, the joint pain you had 2 years ago and the joint pain you have now -- how has it improved with yoga and copper?  Is it well improved?

Good luck to you Tummygirl on your issues!


----------



## Sparkle2012

carey said:


> just wondering if your on prednisone? i developed osteoarthritis in my knees from long term pred use. also my gi doc told me arthritis can be developed from this wonderful illness. going for a bone density scan next week.


Mine started after 3 months of Entacort.  I tapered off...started Pentasa...and woke up one morning feeling like I had a bad flu-- hard to walk and move due to joint pain.  It never completely left me.  Now my hands are the worst part and it has increased the osteo in my right old injury knee.  Also ankles feel sprained some days and I have to watch or I will hit the pavement.

I have considered going off Pentasa to see if the joint pain goes away......I have no Crohns issues after surgery.   Also, I'm taking Circumin and it definitely makes a difference in the way my joints feel.  Pain is diminished.


----------



## PVail

Sparkle2012 said:


> Mine started after 3 months of Entacort.  I tapered off...started Pentasa...and woke up one morning feeling like I had a bad flu-- hard to walk and move due to joint pain.  It never completely left me.  Now my hands are the worst part and it has increased the osteo in my right old injury knee.  Also ankles feel sprained some days and I have to watch or I will hit the pavement.
> 
> I have considered going off Pentasa to see if the joint pain goes away......I have no Crohns issues after surgery.   Also, I'm taking Circumin and it definitely makes a difference in the way my joints feel.  Pain is diminished.


The pain i had was in my ankles and wrists. Across my back was bad and found out that this was caused by spasms in my bowel. The wrist pain has gone now completely. I cycle regularly and take it quite seriously . the focus and concentration certainly help too. The yoga if you do it everyday really helps and lessens the intake of painkillers to be honest.
I still get real bad days but i know its all inside and not mush i can do with that but the joints i feel are in a much better place . i will certainly try the tumeric too.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Sparkle2012

Thanks Peter.  Good luck with the Curcumin (turmeric)-- let me know how you do with it.  I notice it when I don't take it.


----------



## mish2575

PVail said:


> Hi tummygirl
> 
> Ive had pain in the wrists and hands for a couple of years now. Found out that taking Asacol can cause this ans i agree that since been on it Ive had these pains and tingling in the arms .
> 
> 
> Good luck
> Peter


Funny.  This shows how everyone is different.  I've been on Asacol for 15 years with absolutely no signs.  I thought it was actually pretty harmless.


----------



## Sparkle2012

Pentasa is supposed to be on the low end of the medicine scale....but it gave me the arthritis....either that or the steroid withdrawal.  Maybe both.  You never know how something is going to sit with you personally do you?


----------



## haakjess

The Mayo clinic team thing sounds good to me.  I just feel like no one thinks or discusses me as a patient and my pain as soon as I walk out the door "NEXT!"  Lately it has been bad wrist and horrible knees.  When I bend down, I need to use my hands to push me up again and it kills every time.  My husband has admitted he is sick of hearing me say ouch.  I am just having a hard time graasping the fact that it is GI IBD Arthritis.  After 3 years I had a blood test confirm Humira was no longer working.  I am off everything for Crohns.  I have had a colonoscopy and endoscopy, getting ready to do a pill cam, and my intestines show s
old crohns scarring and microscopic colitis, no biggie right!  Now the beautiful rectal prolapse has invited my vagina to the party as well.  I freaked and the nurse said she thought there would be surgery in the future and would have my doc call me first thing Monday.  No call of course.  Ugh.  I am very afraid of that kind of surgery.  I havent done any research on it but I don't like the sound of them tieing things up in there.  I think I blame the prolapse on part Crohns and part hysterectomy last October and 3 babies all vaginally delivered.  Anyone have any experience in this?  Thanks as always for letting me vent.  Can't really vent as much as I would like to.  Husband can only hear so much.  He worries for me too much and  we do have  7, 9, and 19mth old wonderful children that need mommy to be at her best while daddy travels for work.


----------



## haakjess

Just an update.  I was complaining about the numbness in hands and arms and my GI doc said it could be the Humira  not working anymore.  He said you get "Lupus-like" symptoms when the Humira stops working.  They set up a phlebotomist to come to my house and take my blood to check for anti-ANAs or something like that.  Please donnt quote me on that, Im not 100% sure that's what they called it.  Anyway, turns out my body was NOT accepting the Humira anymore so they took me off of it.  I notice no big difference and my joint pain that I had been complaining about for 6 months 3 years ago and 4 months this summer just went away on it's own.  I don't think the Humira did a bit of good for my joint pain at all.  So, I guess what I am trying to tell you guys is if you are on Humira and getting Lupus-like symptoms then get your blood checked to see if the stuff is helping or harming.


----------



## Glenlava

Hi all. I have been having bad joint pain and numbness in my hands, too. I have Crohn's and have been taking Humira for about three months now. Just wondering if anybody checked out Rheumatoid Arthritis as a possible reason for the symptoms.


----------



## Sparkle2012

I developed arthritis after coming off steroids and starting Pentasa.  Not sure which triggered it.  I was tested for Rheumatoid Arthritis and it was negative.  Add trigger finger on ring and pinky fingers of both hands....and a ring finger that is rotating and moving towards the middle finger....my arthritis is mostly in hands, wrists and knees.  I take the spice turmeric (pill = Curcumin) and that has helped my hands considerably.  I notice it when I do not take it.  I had Synovisc injections in my knee which has helped lots.  It has not been helpful to gain 30 lbs since taking the steroids which is bad for arthritis.  Working on that.  My Crohns is in remission, inflamation markers are all flat....for 2 years since surgery.....although I take 4 Pentasa tabs a day and will stay on that regimen just to be safe.  I think the steroid withdrawal triggered this...Pentasa has been known to cause joint pain too. My physician said "the people on Humira love it because their joints don't hurt any more and they feel great."  Aren't we all different??


----------



## Laughngirl

tummygirl said:


> I am having a bit of joint pain in general; but it especially bad in my fingers.
> 
> My arms seem to 'fall asleep' (go numb) several times in a night, probably because I'm a side-sleeper. When I get up in the morning, I waddle because my knees and hips are stiff.
> 
> But, what seems odd to me is that I've also noticed that in the middle of the night, or first thing in the morning, my fingers feel frozen and I can barely make a fist. They feel very, very sore. It goes away for the most part during the day, and then comes back in the evening. During the day, I have noticed my hands in general are weak (I can't get bottle caps off easily, or open packages... that sort of thing). I've told Dr.s and they all say it could be a bunch of things.... but don't seem to worry about it...
> 
> Anyone else dealing with finger pain?


Yes - the exact same pain.  It's sporadic, but really inhibits my ability to use my hands.


----------



## my little penguin

Laughngirl
Have you seen a rheumatologist ?
If you are having problems with have function- highly recommend seeing one.


----------



## Laughngirl

Hi My little Penguin,  I haven't, however, my PCA tested me for RA and it was negative.  I've been diagnosed with osteoarthritis in my knees, but that's it.  Do you think a rheumatologist would be more helpful?  Thanks!


----------



## my little penguin

Yes Rheumo handles lots of issues that come with Ibd including joints.
Most SpA is negative for RA

See here 
http://www.spondylitis.org/about/

DS has The kiddie version. Of SpA associated with Ibd in his hands .
It runs independant of his GI activity .
Good luck


----------



## Laughngirl

my little penguin-  Thank you so much for the link!  I don't have to read it right now, but can't wait to learn! :dusty:


----------



## djj

B12 can be a problem.   Low levels of the minerals magnesium and potassium are associated with muscle and neurological problems.   Low levels from lots of diarrhea or bowel resection common but not every doctor checks.  Not all joint pain is arthritis.   My hands were so painful that it was impossible to get dressed.   Better now.  Blood tests for mg and potassium are easy and should be done before referral to rheumatic specialist.    Ask you doctor.


----------



## shaunbern2001

I get the numbness in my fingers. It's tended to be in my left hand but recently my right hand has joined the party. Strange how most people on here have it in their little finger & ring finger. Logic would suggest it's some kind of nerve-related issue but there's not much logic in IBD, is there?

I must confess that, being a teacher & a musician, the numbness does worry me a bit.


----------



## DEmberton

I've had a few problems like this recently. I have some wrist braces that do help and especially if I wear them at night. So if you have hand pain and numbness in the morning it could be worth a try. Stretching exercises also helped me a lot.


----------



## guest20

Have joint pain hands and wrists and feet and toes,toes are worst keep me awake as I can't get comfortable to sleep and quite painful at times.


----------

